# Hey, shorty ... grow up, will you?



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Here are some symphonic half-pints in my music collection:

-) Six-minute symphony by John McCabe
-) Alexander Tcherepnin's _Symphonic Prayer_ (07:07)
-) (08:46) Symphonies of Wind Instruments by Igor S.
-) "Symfony # 13" (08:56) by Lou Harrison
-) Symphony No. 3 (10:20) by Luc Brewaeys
-) Carl Vine's MicroSymphony (10:47)
-) _Sinfonia de Antigona_ (10:59) by Carlos Chavez
-) Symphony No. 12 by Havergal Brian (11:01)
-) Vagn Holmboe's _Sinfonia I_ (11:19)
-) _Symphonic Epilogue_ (11:36) by Egon Wellesz

For those extending beyond 12' - something's afoot.

Feel free to air out your shorts in public.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

There's Anton von Webern's op.21. Also Rued Langgaard's 11th (_'Ixion'_) symphony. C. 9 and 7 minutes respectively.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Gottschalk's 2nd symphony (12 minutes)
Langgaard 11 and 12 (6 and 7 minutes)
Webern op. 21 (9 minutes)


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Pettersson Symphony17 (7-8 mins)


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Two people here mentioned Webern's _Opus 21_ which clocking in at less than 10 minutes seems to me like the inverse of any one of Mahler's Red Giant symphonies that are loose,noisy and rambling. It's as if Webern takes all of Mahler's passion and Grand Late-Romantic vision and boils it down to a Neutron Star where each spoonful has the weight of ten battleships. 

Someone else mentioned The _Sinfonia Antiqua_ by Carlos Chavez and I would also add to that _Sinfonia India_.

If I may add Hovhaness' _Mysterious Mountain_ and Prokofiev's _Classical Symphony_ to the discussion, though they may be clocking in at a little over 15 minutes, deserves some honorable mention. While _Mysterious Mountain_ _(Symphony #2)_ creates a mood that is meditative, serene, majestic, and peaceful; Prokofiev's wonderful _Classical Symphony_ is the composer's tribute to Haydn, and while it it has all the joy and freshness of Haydn, it also belongs firmly to the Early Modern Age that hints towards the sounds of industrialization and new inventions. 

Alan Hovhaness and Serge Prokofiev:


----------

